# YES YES YES KATAMARI!!!



## Bulerias (Mar 16, 2007)

"According to C3, Bandai-Namco has a game called Beautiful Katamari in development, which is another installment in the Katamari franchise. It will be multiplatform, appearing on all three next-gen consoles, but only the PS3 and Wii versions will offer motion sensing. The 360 and PS3 version will hit stores on October 17th, with the Wii version arriving shortly on November 14th. Being an absolutely HUGE Katamari fan myself, I just cannot wait for this game." - GL

HOLY SWEET NUTS.

KATAMARI ON WII.

HOLY MOLY.

I cannot express my anticipation for this title in words.  Or, actually, I can.

Katamari Wii anticipation > all other games.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 16, 2007)

Eh, it doesn't sound like that much IMO.  I'm not getting it.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 16, 2007)

Have you ever played the PS2 ones?  It was so quirky and awesome I couldn't even breath.  Amazing games... Too bad they never appeared on Nintendo platforms... Until now.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 16, 2007)

The 360's doesn't use motion sensing? NO WAI


----------



## Grawr (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm definately picking this up!


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 16, 2007)

Brawl > Katamari


----------



## Triforce3force (Mar 16, 2007)

KATAMARI!  SWEET!

Now I can fufill my dream of rolling massive things into balls! WOOOOO!


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 16, 2007)

I agree with Zero. I'd rather punch someone in da face than roll a bunch of asparagus into a happy little ball.


----------



## Triforce3force (Mar 16, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> I agree with Zero. I'd rather punch someone in da face than roll a bunch of asparagus into a happy little ball.


 But I'd rather do both.    
^_^


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 16, 2007)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> Brawl > Katamari


 I beg to differ, ma friend. D:


----------



## Jtcuth48 (Mar 16, 2007)

OMG!
I LOVE THE PS2 GAMES!
*Adds to wish list*


----------



## JJRamone2 (Mar 16, 2007)

yes, the wii release is just a few days before my birthday.


----------



## SL92 (Mar 16, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What=Katamari?


----------



## JJRamone2 (Mar 16, 2007)

Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What=Katamari? [/quote]
 sweet=game.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 16, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet=game. [/quote]
 you=right


----------



## SL92 (Mar 16, 2007)

Well, hurrah, I _always_ wanted to roll junk in balls. It sounds _so_ much better than all my favorite Nintendo characters duking it out in a massive online brawl.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 16, 2007)

[quote="Shadow_] Well, hurrah, I _always_ wanted to roll junk in balls. It sounds _so_ much better than all my favorite Nintendo characters duking it out in a massive online brawl. [/quote]
 Yes, for your information, IT IS.  Play the games.

Katamari Damacy PS2 > Smash Bros. Melee


----------



## MasterDS (Mar 16, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 But SSBM owned... You're saying the best game that's on the Gamecube the GCN isn't as good as some random, albiet popular, PS2 game?


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 16, 2007)

MasterDS said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Popularity means nothing in SSBM's case.  It's overrated, though good.


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 16, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] Well, hurrah, I _always_ wanted to roll junk in balls. It sounds _so_ much better than all my favorite Nintendo characters duking it out in a massive online brawl.


Yes, for your information, IT IS.  Play the games.

Katamari Damacy PS2 > Smash Bros. Melee [/quote]
Sorry.. but.. are you drunk or something?

Edit: Please don't get this SSBM fanboy angry.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 16, 2007)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry.. but.. are you drunk or something? [/quote]
 No, very much sober.


----------



## SL92 (Mar 16, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, very much sober. [/quote]
 Suuuuuuurrrrreeee.


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 16, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, very much sober. [/quote]
 Sir, have you been drinking tonight?

Step out of the car, please.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 16, 2007)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sir, have you been drinking tonight?

Step out of the car, please. [/quote]
 *walks in a straight line*

In all due seriousness, SSBM is totally awesome, but Katamari is more original and fun.


----------



## Fanghorn (Mar 16, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*walks in a straight line*

In all due seriousness, SSBM is totally awesome, but Katamari is more original and fun. [/quote]
 I would really need to agree with bul on this one. 


Katamrai is one of those games that thinks outside the box.


Way out of the box.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 16, 2007)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> KATAMARI!  SWEET!
> 
> Now I can fufill my dream of rolling massive things into balls! WOOOOO!


 Yay! I'm gonna take out Duke then the planet!  :lol:


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 16, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> MasterDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know you're just saying that to stir up some trouble!


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 16, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm saying that because it's my actual opinion.


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 16, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*walks in a straight line*

In all due seriousness, SSBM is totally awesome, but Katamari is more original and fun. [/quote]
 You'll have to come with me to the Police Station.


----------



## Gabby (Mar 16, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> "According to C3, Bandai-Namco has a game called Beautiful Katamari in development, which is another installment in the Katamari franchise. It will be multiplatform, appearing on all three next-gen consoles, but only the PS3 and Wii versions will offer motion sensing. The 360 and PS3 version will hit stores on October 17th, with the Wii version arriving shortly on November 14th. Being an absolutely HUGE Katamari fan myself, I just cannot wait for this game." - GL
> 
> HOLY SWEET NUTS.
> 
> ...


 YES YES YES YES!!!!!!!I LOVE katamri!THANK YOU FOR BRINGING US THIS NEWS!


----------



## Tehthing (Mar 16, 2007)

Meh, I got the first one...played it once. xD.  I'm noth that big a fan.  I mean, it's fun and all, but...


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 16, 2007)

Tehthing said:
			
		

> Meh, I got the first one...played it once. xD.  I'm noth that big a fan.  I mean, it's fun and all, but...


 But what?  Go play the course where the Katamartaino tune plays.

Best music in a videogame.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 16, 2007)

The people who made Katamari must have been high on meth or something. >_> Or smoking dope. I mean, just look at it.


----------



## Tehthing (Mar 16, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Tehthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Meh, I got the first one...played it once. xD.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 17, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> The people who made Katamari must have been high on meth or something. >_> Or smoking dope. I mean, just look at it.


I actually agree that it's quirky... That's what makes it awesome!


----------



## JJRamone2 (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm just gonna say my opinion here, but even if katamari wasn't a more fun game (which I think it was) It was without a doubt a better game. (better controls, better graphics, better music, better story...well...a story, etc...)


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 17, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> I'm just gonna say my opinion here, but even if katamari wasn't a more fun game (which I think it was) It was without a doubt a better game. (better controls, better graphics, better music, better story...well...a story, etc...)


 Yes, thank you for agreeing.     

Katamari was just... full to bursting with quirky and innovative gameplay mechanics.  It played and looked like a Nintendo game (you know, innovative gameplay and all), but it's not Nintendo, and it's better than a lot of Nintendo games if you ask me.

KATAMARI FEVER!     

And plus, the music in Katamari is definitely some of the best in videogames, period.  Katamaritaino is probably my favorite game song of all time.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 17, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 True, I like one quirky game: LocoRocco.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 17, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LocoRoco is actually extremely similar to Katamari in art style, so I love it as well.     

...At least what I got to play of LocoRoco.  It was quite awesome.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 17, 2007)

http://speeddemosarchive.com/flash.pl?Kata...amacy_Star8_438

Check out that course from the original Katamari.  Best music ever, no? <3


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 17, 2007)

I like LR because it was addicting, fun, great replay value, mini-games, innovative, and it was for the PSP; a rare find. What I'm having a hard time seeing is how rolling stuff on a ball is fun.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 17, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> I like LR because it was addicting, fun, great replay value, mini-games, innovative, and it was for the PSP; a rare find. What I'm having a hard time seeing is how rolling stuff on a ball is fun.


 It's the atmosphere, I suppose... It's just all so crazy.  Addicting, fun, great replay value, and innovative are all qualities that Katamari possesses.  It might not have mini-games, but who wants any when you've got such an awesome game?


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 18, 2007)

I have the original Katamari and it is fun, never got the second because I heard it was practically the same... but I will look into this, especially for 30 dollars


----------

